# Cách chăm sóc da sáng khỏe mỗi ngày vào mùa thu



## MoonLight (15/10/18)

Mùa thu da thường khá nhạy cảm, khô và mất nước. Nếu không biết cách chăm sóc, da của bạn sẽ mau lão hóa.

*Tẩy da chết là bước quan trọng trong quy trình chăm sóc da mùa thu*
Trong số những nguyên tắc chăm sóc da mùa Thu - Đông thì tẩy da chết cần được bạn lưu ý nhiều nhất. Khi các tế bào chết được lấy đi, các dưỡng chất sẽ dẽ dàng đi vào da bạn hơn, đồng nghĩa với việc da sẽ được dưỡng ẩm tốt hơn. Tuy nhiên, hãy tìm hiểu làn da của mình thật kỹ và lựa chọn loai tẩy tế bào chết phù hợp, để tránh những thương tổn cho làn da mỏng manh.




_Trước khi dưỡng da bằng kem đặc trị, bạn cần tẩy da chết cho làn da (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*1. Dưỡng ẩm cho da*
Bước tiếp theo trong quy tắc chăm sóc da mùa thu chính là dưỡng ẩm. Một loại kem dưỡng chất gốc dầu cho những nàng da khô, rất khô và gốc nước cho những nàng da dầu, sợ bí bách và nhờn rít.

Bên cạnh kem dưỡng da, đắp mặt nạ cũng là một hình thức cấp ẩm hiệu quả. Làm sạch da mặt, đắp chiếc mặt nạ rồi nằm khoanh trong chiếc chăn, đọc cuốn sách, nghe vài bản nhạc và tận hưởng giờ phút thư giãn nhất vào buổi tối.

Dưỡng ẩm là bước chăm sóc da vô cùng quan trọng vì chúng đảm bảo cho làn da của bạn luôn ngậm đủ nước, thúc đẩy quá trình tái tạo tế bào mới.

*2. Dùng kem đặc trị chăm sóc da mùa thu*
Nếu làn da của bạn đang bị tổn thương do mụn trứng cá, mụn bọc, mụn sưng viêm,... thì hãy sử dụng bất cứ sản phẩm đặc trị nào phù hợp với tình trạng của da.

Kiên trì sử dụng kem đặc trị sẽ giúp làn da của bạn được cải thiện nhanh chóng và các nốt mụn hạn chế bị viêm nhiễm, nhanh chóng xẹp dần.

*3. Thoa kem chống nắng*
Vì chứa nhiều độc hại nên ánh nắng mặt trời gây hại rất lớn đến làn da của phái đẹp. Việc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời sẽ làm cho da bị sạm đen, lão hóa sớm, gây nám, tàn nhang,...Để bảo vệ làn da luôn sáng đẹp thì bạn cần bôi kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF trên 30 cho da trước khi ra nắng khoảng 30 phút. Đừng quên che chắn cẩn thận cho làn da bằng áo khoác dày và nón.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

